# "Take Me Out of Pity" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 25, 2015)

Kindly join us in putting our hands together to congratulate *J.J. Maxx *for his winning entry, *"An Unwanted Burden".*

He will receive this month's Laureate Award and has the honor of selecting our next prompt.



Congrats, J.J.! Your piece is excellent and I'm happy to say one of my votes was added to your coffer. I know I am not alone in looking forward to your future entries. Super well done!


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 25, 2015)

:champagne:Congratulations J.J.! Brilliant work... Gorgeous poem, very well done!


----------



## PiP (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations, JJ!


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you all so much! It was an honor to share this challenge with such passionate and talented writers. I am not lying when I say that choosing only three to vote for was immensely difficult. The quality of work was outstanding and every one of you should be proud of your work. 

I look forward to April and the new prompt, which I shall devilishly concoct forthwith! *insert evil laugh here*

Once again, thank you all for your support and feedback!

Cheers!

- J. J.


----------



## Nellie (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations, JJ. Yours was my 1st choice!


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 25, 2015)

Congrats JJ!! You had an awesome poem. You deserve it ^_^ And your rhyming was fantastic!


----------



## rcallaci (Mar 25, 2015)

congrats to a most brilliant poet ... yours was one of my votes as well- outstanding work...


my warmest
bob


----------



## aj47 (Mar 26, 2015)

Way to go, J.J.!  Well-deserved win.


----------



## Gargh (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats JJ! You _almost _got my vote... and I don't want that to sound churlish in anyway, I just felt more conflicted about your piece than I did others. Your careful adherence to form restricted a deeper exploration of the subject, I think. But then at other times I thought it enhanced the discomfort I felt, and therefore became _more _fitting to the subject and delivered that feeling of needing to break out. Like I said... conflicted! 

Interesting round this time, and the last, with space for a fab diversity of interpretation... no pressure picking the next prompt :devilish:!


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations JJ. Beat the pants off me.


----------



## JustRob (Mar 28, 2015)

Well deserved, JJ. Talent augmented by undeniable skill wins as it should. Every aspect of your work impresses me and I always enjoy reading it. I'm pleased that my erratic activities didn't upset the rightful order of things to much.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 28, 2015)

JJ - as a very new member here I am learning much from you - what you write and how you write -  and all I can say is that I thank you.


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 28, 2015)

Good job Maxx, great competition.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 30, 2015)

bazz cargo said:


> Congratulations JJ. Beat the pants off me.



Bazz.  Be careful what you wish for  .

J J Maxx.  I loved your entry.  I thought it shone out like a beacon.  A very worthy winner.


----------



## escorial (Mar 30, 2015)

well done


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you everyone very much. I am glad you enjoyed reading it as much as I enjoyed writing it.

Cheers!

~ J. J.


----------

